# Guns ...



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I went to go get a deer / sniper rifle. I dont remeber what i looked at - it was pure black, scoope - max range around 500 yards. Now they where jerks to me the whole time. And i ended up walking out.
I understand its a gun. I dont want to kill things. I just want a nice long range gun for target practice and stuff. I also understand i look younge, and well stop being a prick to me, once you have my drivers lisc. and you know i am old enuff to buy weapons. I realy wasnt happy with the whole ordeal. however i still would like to get a long range sniper rifle. mid to long range. Looking to spend upto around 500 bucks. on the gun alone. Pics and some help would me nice?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

get a 50cal. you can take sh*t down a mile away


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

have you shot before or owned guns before? if you havent maybe you should start with a .22 with a scope.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I was looking at this gun, what you guys think?










> Long considered the standard, the Model 700 ML has a carbon steel barreled action in .50 caliber, set in a durable, weather resistant synthetic stock in matte black. The 24-inch barrel is equipped with iron sights and the receiver is drilled and tapped for scope mounts. The anodized aluminum ramrod is recessed into the fore-end and secured with a barrel band.
> 
> Model 700 MLS Magnum


----------



## d.thao (Jul 31, 2003)

go with a remington 700 bdl...which is good enough for a starter....once you get good you can upgrade to a m24 or remington 700 sws with a 5r barrel. very precise and very expensive.

however as they say you're only as your weapon.....or was that your gun is only as good as you.....something like that.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

This is what I would like


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi.For caliber,at 500 yards you can't beat the 308/ 30/06 family of rifle calibres.If you go smaller the wind and environmental factors will negatively impact your accuracy.If you go bigger than 308 series cal, the recoil will hold you back unless you are used to heavy recoil.Savage makes a awsome heavy barrel sniper rig.As does Winchester and Remington.
For a box stock rifle that will shoot the lights out it's hard to beat Anschutz.(But they are pricey)
My favorite target rifle is a Sportco Model 44.It will do 4" groups at 1000 yards(If I do my part)
Later
And good luck
Eric


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

go with a weatherby .300 very nice
weatherby<-----------check it out


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

All I got to say is

.375 H and H Magnum hell yeah baby nothing like an elephant gun to start off your day.. it is hella worthi it to buy the bullets when you feel the recoil, BTW the bullets cost around 2-3 dollars each hehehehehehehe,awesome freakin gun


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

cant miss with 40rounds


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Model 700 is an excellect rifle, but on the cheap side I'd go
For a Mosin Nagant 91/30 sniper or Finnish M-39, both are damn
accurate and very reliable. I swear by them
They are excellent guns








For more info visit
Mosin link
Mosin link
http://www.mosin-nagant.net/index.html
http://www.russian-mosin-nagant.com/


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

why would anyone want to even look at a muzzleloader, way too much work to shoot and I always hated to clean them afterwards.

I'd get an AR-15 if I was looking to do long range target shooting.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> I went to go get a deer / sniper rifle. I dont remeber what i looked at - it was pure black, scoope - max range around 500 yards. Now they where jerks to me the whole time. And i ended up walking out.
> I understand its a gun. I dont want to kill things. I just want a nice long range gun for target practice and stuff. I also understand i look younge, and well stop being a prick to me, once you have my drivers lisc. and you know i am old enuff to buy weapons. I realy wasnt happy with the whole ordeal. however i still would like to get a long range sniper rifle. mid to long range. Looking to spend upto around 500 bucks. on the gun alone. Pics and some help would me nice?


 do you want a rifle or a gun?









if you want a rifle with a 500 yard range acurately you need something with a lot of energy,30/06 would be the choice in caliber, but the damn thing kicks like a mule is well over $500 and ammo is not cheep. also not a good hunting round because full metal jacket will leave a small exit wound and is not as intence as a hollow point.

I suggest you do some rethinking before you decide on just what you want, and how far 500 yards really is.

here is my gun, its a .40 cal, convertable to a .357 sig , which is fairly large, but it would never hit 500 yards acuratly, 100 yards maybe, which is still damn good. it costed me $700.

my suggestion, get something small, learn to use it and become comfortable with it then get larger firearms. get a marlin .22 with a scope, fun and inexpencive


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

get a dragunov


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

if its a first gun for small target practice i would get a .22, then later upgrade to a larger caliber rifle, once you have mastered the .22. No use in getting a high powered rifle that a marksman can hit a target with at 500 yards away if you havent had much experience with firearms, especially skilled target shooting.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I cant buy a hand gun. Ive shot a Army M-16. Kicked like a mofo, however i belive i can handle it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Do i need to be 21 or older to buy a bushmaster becuase of the pistal grip?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

No as long as that gun is not banned in the state you live in. Otherwise you have no chance of getting one.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

you shot an m-16 (ar-15) that kicked? that is a 223 (only a souped up 22 caliber), i was going to suggest a savage 110 series in a 308, but if a 223 kicks too much you'll never be able to handle a 308. you need a ruger 10-22


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i didnt say it kicked to much, i just thought it kicked nice enuff for me. i wouldnt mine more kick. However with my lung n stuff. i dono.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

armac said:


> you shot an m-16 (ar-15) that kicked? that is a 223 (only a souped up 22 caliber), i was going to suggest a savage 110 series in a 308, but if a 223 kicks too much you'll never be able to handle a 308. you need a ruger 10-22


 lol, bobme, you really don't know what your getting into. I suggest shooting one to feel the full affect. the damn things so powerful (30/06)it shoots thru 1" plate steel at 100 yards.it will accually bruse your shoulder if you shoot it too much.


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jul 31, 2003)

ive shot all sorts of weapons start with a .22 then slowly move up if you are not aimint to kill a .22 caliber would be fine an m16 has no kick at all its funny watching people who havent shot before try to shoot one if you want a nice hunting rifle go with a 30 aut 6 that should have plenty of kick if you want a rifle for shits and giggles and the 50 that can take something down at a mile that was done by one of the best Marine snipers in the world i have taken them apart cleaned and put together a .50 cal not to mention fired awesom weapon but not what i believe hes's looking for... i would go with a .22 if you dont plan to hunt or a 30 aut 6 if you plan to hunt later


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I never want to hunt. Just a gun to play with. well i meen, shoot n stuff Targets afar. I might go buy a bushmaster.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> get a dragunov


Awww, Look at the Pretty pretty rifle,
SVD's







and then some, Great sniper rifle


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Not gonna lie and say I know a lot about guns, but a decent hand gun is like $350+. Of course there are some for only $99 or a little mroe or less, but whatever. As soon as you start looking at stuff with scoes its gonnabe more expensive I would guess. I just htink $500 is a lot of money but it may not be in the gun world(new).


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you know, I was just thinking, you went into the gun shop and asked for a sniper rifle, lol, of course they are going to laghf at you, thats like going to the car lot and asking for a race car.

then you want to spend only $500, did you know a good scope can cost well over 200-300 dollars. thath like asking for that same race car for $2000 bucks, and when asked to decribe the car all you can say is its all black.

im not trying to pick on you, but when you sound like you know nothing about guns , no one in the shop will take you seriuosly. you would have been better off saying up front I know nothing about firearms(don't call rifles guns either) but would like a long range rifle with scope combonation, what are my choices? much better results I can gaurnetee


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

also, did you know at 500 yards your heartbeat will throw off your shot, you accually are supposed to shoot between beats! this is serious compition type shooting, not just something you decide to do because it sounds neat.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

get a 22 rifle, its cheap, accurate and no recoil. great first rifle. the scope was $50 and the rifle was $150. this one is a marlin 81ts. a lot of fun


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

or some of these


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

there are a lot of things you need to do to hit a target at that distance. take a breath, let it half way out, hold it for a split second and fire.

If you're going to shoot from a standing position you'll need to spend time working on that.

If you want a gun to play with I'd get a marlin .22. It's cheap, ammo is cheap, and you can shoot cans at 150 feet.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Listen to Nitro, I can tell he knows what hes talking about. a 22 would be great to start with,I started with a 410 shotgun when I was 8 yrs old then a 22 then a 303 british and when I was 12 I got my 30-06. I think its best you work your way into a gun that will travel mass yardage. a 22 will cost you very little compared to all these assult rifles everyone is posting pics of and you can learn to shoot at very little expense. shooting is alot of fun, but if you jump right into a 50 cal. it wont be for long. OUCH


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Is an AR-15 the same thing as an M-16? I was looking to buy an assualt rifle like that and was trying to decide between AR-15 and M4A1. Then I looked at the prices







. Some of them thing are $1,000+.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Personally I would suggest a .300 weatherby Kickass round. Kinda on the expensive side but still a good long range rifle. But since you are just Getting into shooting a .22 would be best. If you want a little added range get a .22 magnum. Still easy on the shoulder and a decent target round with good ammo


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

If you go to a Big gun show you can get an AR-15 reciever for around $300 and pickup a full parts kit for like another $300-$400 and have a $1000+ rifle for $600


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

all this talk about shooting makes me want to go to the range. too bad its 12:15am right now


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Is an AR-15 the same thing as an M-16? I was looking to buy an assualt rifle like that and was trying to decide between AR-15 and M4A1. Then I looked at the prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 somewhat the same...AR-15 is shorter if I remember correctly. The M-16 is a military rifle, the AR-15 is a target rifle.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Are you getting it strictly for shooting practice, or hunting, or anything else?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

An AR-15 and a M16 are Basically the same Gun Except for a few minor Military modifications. AR-15's come in all sizes You can got from as short as 18inches to Over 40 inches depending on the barrel and stock you want


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

many gun club members i know,including myself, own and enjoy shooting SKS's. A 30 cal. that has low recoil,cheap ammo., and can be modified as money permits. when i bought my 3 they were running about $90.00 to $150.00. personaly 22's are great plinkers, i'll take a brick and a lunch to the range and kill a afternoon!


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

An AR15 is the same as an M16 except for the full auto parts on the M16. Other than that, same gun but one is full auto, other is semi-auto. Also, with an AR15 you can configure it however you like. You can put on a tactical stock with 14.5" barrel one day, then change it to a 20" barrel with standard stock the next day. You can do sooooooooooooo much with an AR15. They have competitions shooting out to 300yds with just fixed sights...

For you, since you think an M16 has some nice kick (LOL), you should start off with a Ruger 10/22 ($119 at wal-mart). You can get a cheap scope for it too for $30-$50. You can easliy shoot accurately to 100yds with the 10/22 (I've seen 10yd old kids at the range shooting that far at the range). 
If you really want a 500+ yd rifle, get a .30 cal rifle. I suggest something like a .300 Win Mag. That's good for 1000 yds. You can get a Remington 700 PSS (Police Sniper System) in .223, .308, .300 Win Mag or other calibers for around $600-$700 used.
For practice, Big 5 Sporting goods have an old Mosin Nagant (Russian rilfe used for sniping back in WWII) for around $60. The 7.62x54mm ammo is cheap too.

I can talk about guns for days...

If you're in N. CA, pm me. We can go to the range and you can try some of my toys to see what you like.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

James Y said:


> I can talk about guns for days...
> 
> If you're in N. CA, pm me. We can go to the range and you can try some of my toys to see what you like.


 wow thats cool, id even take you up on that offer , anything for an excuse to go shooting. but in on the other side of the usa.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

the only m-16 that has full auto is the m4a1, all the rest have 3 shot burst, not full auto. only special forces have the m4a1. a lot of misinformation out their about AR-15 amd M-16, your best bet would be a bull barrel 10-22. cheap to shoot and accurate, spend the money you saved on a nice leupold scope. then work your way up, i have a springfield m1a (m-14) that is scoped, very nice accurate semi auto in a 308. I also have a colt AR that is scoped and has trigger work, both nice guns but around 4000 dollars in both guns together.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I think the AR-15 is the best all around gun. Its accurate with iron sites 1-300 yards. You can buy uppers in manny different lengths. It has very smooth action and ammo isnt that much to shoot.
If NE1 down in so. cali. wants to go shooting hit me up. I usually go to "A Place to Shoot"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Is the AR-15 Legal in cali? and if so any one know where i can go buy one?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

If you live in cali. then you might as well just forget the whole AR15 thing. I was lucky enough to get mine right before the ban. 
Just start off with a Ruger 10/22 and if you handle that fine and want to move up get something bigger. Doesnt matter if your first gun isnt all that you thought it would be. The point of shooting is to collect different guns and have a varitey. 
good luck and happy shooting.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How much would a regular semi auto .22 cost? Used or new.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> How much would a regular semi auto .22 cost? Used or new.


 New is like 1000-1400 bepending on how many things you wanted and barrel length.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r u sure? 3 or 4 years ago you could pick one up for like $120


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

not sure what gun you are talking about. I was talking about the Bushmaster .22


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

thats way more than any .22s ive seen. are you sure you didnt read a decimal wrong


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> or some of these


 I'd give my right nut for that MP5 SD6 sitting there in the middle. The weapon of choice for Navy Seal CQB. Get some sub sonic ammo and away you go... Nothing but the bolt smacking away and casing hitting the ground.

Back to the original question.....

Why not get a Savage Arms package kit. They make extreamlly accurate guns for the price. Granted im a competitive shooter but a fist sized group group at 250yds is not a problem.

I recommened a Savage .270 / .308 / or a 30-06.

The Packages are under $500 with your choice of like 5 different Calibers. They come with a Scope, Sling, etc..

http://www.savagearms.com/


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

And another thing I forgot to mention is make sure the caliber you choose is fitting to what you want to do with it.

A .270 to 30-06 will allow most people to shoot around 50 rounds before you starting bitching about a sore shoulder.

The .50 Cal that someone reccommened above for shoots inexcess of a mile, hell you'd be lucky to get off 3 round.

But with something like a .22 you could shoot box after box after box.

One last thing make sure you don't waste money. Yea, you may have a gun that is good to 500yds, but what the hell does it matter if you can only find a place to shoot it that is 200yds.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I'll never forget the day my friend shot a starling in the head with his .22 and somehow the thing was still moving around so we had to shoot it like 2 more times to kill it


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> kawi ryder said:
> 
> 
> > or some of these
> ...


 I hate wood guns, i meen if its black thats ok, but the idea of me shooting some thing that is natural wood colour







going to that site that you gave me, i like two of them, the 10ML-IIXP however it is a .50 cal and i also like the 10FCM


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

automatic grenade launcher. Put this on top of your car.


----------

